# I'm not one for forums these days.



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I don't frequent this forum much anymore. I probably won't post on this blog again, but I have started a Tumblr. Feel free to follow me there.









Rest here, weary traveler.


Autumn | Halloween | Samhain




octoberhollow.tumblr.com


----------

